

The Story of the Guy Who Killed the Guy Who Killed Lincoln - pmcpinto
http://www.washingtonian.com/blogs/capitalcomment/history/the-man-who-killed-john-wilkes-booth.php

======
paul_milovanov
I just read "Lincoin" instead of "Lincoln". My first thought was thus, why
haven't I heard about this particular cryptocurrency?

------
laebshade
That was a good read. Thanks for sharing.

